# Dela Rey Steyn made this happen!



## Rooigevaar (20/1/20)

@Dela Rey Steyn

SOON!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (20/1/20)

Now I'm VERY intrigued @Rooigevaar !!!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Cornelius (20/1/20)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rooigevaar (20/1/20)

OG post updated . Thought you might have been able to guess whats coming @Dela Rey Steyn

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (20/1/20)

Rooigevaar said:


> OG post updated . Thought you might have been able to guess whats coming @Dela Rey Steyn



I would have guessed 1L bottles, then I only need to buy 2 bottles a month....  

This is awesome man! Let me know when they launch

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Silver (20/1/20)

Great to see @Rooigevaar !
Taviro is a spectacular juice and most worthy of a bigger bottle!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Asterix (20/1/20)

Seen good reviews from a lot of members. Will definitely have to try it.... in February.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Paul33 (21/1/20)

Asterix said:


> Seen good reviews from a lot of members. Will definitely have to try it.... in February.


Still have to wait 56283 days till Feb starts.

Reactions: Funny 5 | Can relate 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (28/1/20)

Remember to keep us updated @Rooigevaar. Would love to be the first person in SA to purchase the new 100ml size bottles.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ShamZ (28/1/20)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Remember to keep us updated @Rooigevaar. Would love to be the first person in SA to purchase the new 100ml size bottles.


120mls! Im sure you will be @Dela Rey Steyn

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (28/1/20)

@Rooigevaar , hope I'm #1!

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Rooigevaar (28/1/20)

@Dela Rey Steyn in before we can even announce it lol. 

120ml has been loaded on all systems ask your local store to stock it for you!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (31/1/20)



Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (5/2/20)

When your juice is BIGGER than your setup

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (4/3/20)



Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Asterix (4/3/20)

Really enjoying the Taviro! And excellent value in the 120ml bottles. (It may even relegate my regular espresso tobacco down to number two in the commercial juice division).

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------

